# [Whois-Eintrag] Wer ist der Provider?



## Agavenwurm2 (29 März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe folgenden RIPE-Whois-Eintrag:


> % This is the RIPE Whois server.
> % The objects are in RPSL format.
> %
> % Rights restricted by copyright.
> ...



Nun meine Frage:
Wer ist dabei näher am Kunden / der Provider, mediaways oder die Telefonica?

Ist relativ Dringend...

Schöne Grüße,

Benny


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2004)

Der Block gehört MediaWays.
So dringend kanns nicht sein, weil da heute vermutlich eh nix mehr passiert...


----------



## Agavenwurm2 (29 März 2004)

Klar aber ich wollte die Anzeige morgen früh abliefern.


----------



## Agavenwurm2 (29 März 2004)

Habs jetzt soweit fertig. Was haltet ihr davon, gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge, Kritik, ...
Ich bin leider juristisch nicht so bewandert, daher bitte ich besonders in diesem Punkt um konstruktive Kritik.

Ich suche auch noch nach ein paar Tatbeständen, ins besondere was die sache mit dem Telefonterror angeht. Was ist das? Verleumdung? Aufruf zu - zu was denn eigentlich??

Naja, hier mal meine Rohfassung:


> An die
> 
> Polizeiinspektion / Kriminalinspektion Betzdorf
> 
> ...


 Für mich gibt es Grenzen des Humors,  und diese sind in diesem Fall ganz klar meilenweit überschritten.

Schöne Grüße,

Agavenwurm2


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2004)

Agavenwurm2 schrieb:
			
		

> und stelle hiermit Strafantrag.


Füge noch


> aus allen rechtlichen Gründen


hinzu.


----------



## Agavenwurm2 (29 März 2004)

Vielen Dank, erledigt!


----------



## Agavenwurm2 (30 März 2004)

So, habs grad auf dem Heimweg von der Schule abgegeben, mal schauen was draus wird!


----------

